# Sticky  Rat Trains & Transportation



## AMJ087

Need transportation for your rat? Start here. Listed by state are users who may be able to help.

To keep things organized please PM me, another moderator and let us know where you can travel to.


Please send us new information or changes. We’ll try to go through every now and again and remove non active users info.




*
United States 



Alabama 

________________________________________
Alaska 

________________________________________
Arizona 

________________________________________
Arkansas 

________________________________________
California 

Colorado 

________________________________________
Connecticut 

________________________________________
Delaware 

________________________________________
Florida * 

Stina3246- I live in Haines City FL. and travel every day to Orlando. We go once a week to Plant city and about once a month to Dayton. I wouldn't mind transporting a rat or two if necessary.

Nzumbe- I live in Casselberry Florida and I can travel as far as Disney World and given enough time, Sarasota.

_____________________
*Georgia
¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬_________________________________

________________________________________
Idaho 

________________________________________
Illinois 

________________________________________
Indiana 


Speedboat- I am located in Vincennes,IN (southern, IN) and can transport to Fort Wayne, IN (Northern,IN). I may be able to transport to Northen Ohio, and Southern MI.



________________________________________
Iowa 

________________________________________
Kansas * 


Mishasmom- I live in the Kansas City area and can transport within a 6-8 hour drive is needed. 
Just let me know.


________________________________________
*Kentucky 

________________________________________
Louisiana 

________________________________________
Maine 

________________________________________
Maryland 



Massachusetts 


________________________________________
Michigan 


________________________________________
Minnesota 

________________________________________
Mississippi 

________________________________________
Missouri 

________________________________________
Montana 

________________________________________
Nebraska 



________________________________________
Nevada 

________________________________________
New Hampshire 

________________________________________
New Jersey 


________________________________________
New Mexico 

________________________________________
New York 


________________________________________
North Carolina 

________________________________________
North Dakota 

________________________________________
Ohio 

________________________________________
Oklahoma 

________________________________________
Oregon 

________________________________________
Pennsylvania 


Pyro_boi- I live just west of Philadelphia, PA, and would be available to drive up to two hours in just about any direction (New Jersey, Delaware, Pennsylvania, and Maryland). I just would need at least a week's notice.

Hopefully I can help out somehow!
Ace


________________________________________
Rhode Island 

________________________________________
South Carolina 

________________________________________
South Dakota 

________________________________________
Tennessee * 


Lissa_K- With enough notice, I can do weekend transport from Jonesboro, AR to Memphis, TN or to the Little Rock area down into Conway or Russellville.

________________________________________
*Texas * 

Ssjordan24- Hey Guys! I'm new on here. I live in Houston TX and can transport up to 2-3 hours outside the city. Also I work for an exotics vet and can get treatment for sick or injured ratties at discounted cost.



________________________________________
*Utah 

________________________________________
Vermont 

________________________________________
Virginia 


________________________________________
Washington 

________________________________________
West Virginia 

________________________________________
Wisconsin 

Amj087- I live in central WI and may be able to help out with some trasportation with some compensation. I often also go to centreal east on the lake. For specifics if you need them PM me.

Anne- Milwaukee WI. Will travel up to 500 miles.



Canada * 


Twitch- i can transport in the maritimes canada. i can get rats moved from or to fredericton, NB, saint john, NB, Moncton, NB and halifax, NS. some heads up is needed as i work with different people to get this train to work and will need to notify them as well. i can be available just about year round but i will need at least one week's heads up in order to organize everything.

LauraNat- Lives in BC

Jaguar - From Kootenays to Okanagan, BC




*UK 




Australia *


----------

